# New Member Checking In



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey want to say hello. I got a new laptop for Christmas and my DW told me about this site. She has been a member for awhile.

For my first time on the site it has been great. So much useful info. Could spend alot of time here. Looking forward to the new year in camping for 08.










w


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Who is your DW?


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard guys!

Brian


----------



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who is your DW?


She has been a member for awhile. She doesn't post much anymore. It's a guessing game now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ddt said:


> Who is your DW?


She has been a member for awhile. She doesn't post much anymore. It's a guessing game now.








[/quote]

Doxie?


----------



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who is your DW?


[/quote]

Doxie?
[/quote]

Nope


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

ddt........like the poison or "jake the snake" ????


----------



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> ddt........like the poison or "jake the snake" ????


Neither, just a nickname I picked up while diving.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Riz?


----------



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Riz?


No - We've had our Outback for two full seasons and have attended one rally.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

ddt

Welcome to the Outback world. Glad you found us.









Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome ddt









hmmm...countrygirl?

How about another clue?


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome ddt,

I'm with you, there is a wealth of info on this site, and yes you can spend a lot of time just taking it all in.

Hope to see you on the road some time,

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Welcome ddt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...more clues please.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

How about: which rally did you go to?


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Glad to have you here.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome ddt to Outbackers

Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OK ddt.

I guess you want to be the mystery man.

Welcome anyway.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ddt said:


> Who is your DW?


[/quote]

Doxie?
[/quote]

Nope
[/quote]

yeah right! like I'd let Rick have any time on the computer!


----------



## ddt (Jan 10, 2008)

BeachHut said:


> I guess you want to be the mystery man.


Not really trying to be a mystery man. I am a truck driver and have limited access to internet.

Thanks for all the welcomes. I am looking forward to learning more on the site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ddt said:


> Not really trying to be a mystery man. I am a truck driver and have limited access to internet.


.....then who is your DW?


----------

